# What years silver alu P3s



## brawlo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been saving up for a new R3 or S2. Still undecided on that one. I've had the intention of turning my older current bike into a TT frame as my club runs about one per month. After much stuffing around, it's just not going to work, so I've been browsing every now and again for a 2nd hand frame to put all the running gear onto. In my browsing, I've come across an alu P3 that is claimed to be a 2006 model with the silver paint. I've done some searching and it appears that the silver paint scheme stopped back in 2004 or 2005.

Can someone enlighten me as to what years Cervelo ran the silver (I think it was called sky?) paint scheme on the alu P3s?


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

That P3 would be a 2004/05... P3C killed the Al model..


----------



## Chris in NYC (Oct 24, 2002)

Silver was the year after yellow, I believe. 2004.


----------



## brawlo (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

